# ما هو حكم الختان في المسيحيه



## alpha male (20 أغسطس 2012)

ما هو حكم الختان في المسيحيه ؟؟ هل هو حلال ام حرام ؟؟ يا ريت الاجابه مع الدلائل ؟؟ واكون مشكور


----------



## alpha male (20 أغسطس 2012)

قصدي ختان الذكور وليش الاناث


----------



## bob (20 أغسطس 2012)

*الختان موجود في المسيحية و ده كان عهد ربنا مع ابونا ابراهيم في العهد القديم *
*تُخْتَنُونَ فِي لَحْمِ غُرْلَتِكُمْ، فَيَكُونُ عَلَامَةَ عَهْدٍ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمُْ، فَيَكُونُ عَهْدِي فِي لَحْمِكُمْ عَهْداً أَبَدِيّاً« (تكوين 17:11 و13)
و هو اشارة لطهارة الانسان 
و من علامات المعمودية في العهد القديم

*


----------



## alpha male (20 أغسطس 2012)

اني قصدي بالعهد الجديد ؟؟؟ شنو حكم ختان الذكور ؟؟؟ الم يذكر بولس شيئا ؟؟؟ هل هو واجب ؟؟ ام لا يفرق يعني واحد يختن لو ما يختن نفسشي؟؟ ام هل هو نجس ؟؟ معليه بالعهد القديم اني اريد راي المسيحيه وليس راي اليهوديه وشكرا عالرد


----------



## amgd beshara (21 أغسطس 2012)

alpha male قال:


> اني قصدي بالعهد الجديد ؟؟؟ شنو حكم ختان الذكور ؟؟؟ الم يذكر بولس شيئا ؟؟؟ هل هو واجب ؟؟ ام لا يفرق يعني واحد يختن لو ما يختن نفسشي؟؟ ام هل هو نجس ؟؟ معليه بالعهد القديم اني اريد راي المسيحيه وليس راي اليهوديه وشكرا عالرد


المسيحية هي العهدين القديم و الجديد فليس عندنا ناسخ و منسوخ


----------



## aymonded (21 أغسطس 2012)

سلام لشخصك العزيز، بولس الرسول لما اتكلم عن موضوع الختان (في رومية) كان بيتكلم على أن العهد القديم والعهد اليهودي الذي انتهى بظهور الله في الجسد، ولم يعد عهد إلزامي، ولم يتكلم ساعتها من ناحية طبية، لأنه كعلامة عهد انتهت، فمن يُختتن او لا يختتن لم تكن هي المشكلة التي يتم بحثها (في أعمال الرسل)، بل ما تم بحثه هو مشكلة أن اليهودي متمسك بالختان من جهة أنه عهد الله مع شعب إسرائيل وهم أفضل من الأمم الداخلين للإيمان، لذلك الكنيسة رفضت الختان كشرط وعلامة عهد للمسيحية، فأن أختتن أحد أو لم يُختتن فهذه ليست عقيدة ولا علامة عهد، هذا شيء يرجع للطب وليس للدين كدين، فالمسيحية شأنها هو علاقة الله بالإنسان وعلاقة الإنسان بالله في سرّ المحبة الإلهية المعلنه في الابن الوحيد، والختان علامة المعمودية المقدسة، فالكنيسة اهتمت بالحياة وتتميم العهد الجديد بالميلاد الجديد وخلع جسم الخطايا والحياة المقدسة حسب نعمة الله وليس حسب ختان الجسد ... كن معافي
​


----------



## أَمَة (21 أغسطس 2012)

ما دخل الختان بعنوانك "سؤال شبابي" ؟

يا ريت يهتم كل عضو سائل بإختيار عنوان يدل على المضمون
وذلك لفائدته وفائدة غيره في البحث مستقبلا.

تم تغيير العنوان​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (21 أغسطس 2012)

> alpha male;3264661
> اني قصدي بالعهد الجديد ؟؟؟ شنو حكم ختان الذكور ؟؟؟



 فى العهد الجديد 
بعد مجىء السيد المسيح 
أصبحت  المعمودية فى المسيحية
هى شريعة الختان الجديدة، ختان القلب والروح.

[Q-BIBLE]*
"وبه أيضا ختنتم ختاناً غير مصنوع بيد، بخلع جسم خطايا البشرية، بختان  المسيح، مدفونين معه فى المعمودية، التى أقمتم أيضاً معه، بإيمان عمل الله  الذى أقامه من الأموات. (كولوسى 2 : 11 , 12).*[/Q-BIBLE]


+
+




> ام لا يفرق يعني واحد يختن لو ما يختن نفسشي؟؟


*
لا يفرق 
فبمجئ السيد المسيح سقطت كل الدلالات الرمزية للختان
*
+
+



> ام هل هو نجس ؟؟ معليه بالعهد القديم


*ليس نجس *
* كان الختان فريضة دينية فى اليهودية*
* ولم يعد* *فريضة دينية فى المسيحية.*
* وهو يمارس الآن من وجهة نظر صحية فقط *
وليس من وجهة نظر دينية

+
+



> اني اريد راي المسيحيه وليس راي اليهوديه وشكرا عالرد


 الختان فى المسيحية صار له دلاله رمزية جديدة فى المسيحية
* فقد أصبح ختاناً للروح
 أى الكف عن الآثام
وليس ختاناً للجسد فقط.*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (21 أغسطس 2012)

> ما هو حكم الختان في المسيحيه ؟؟ هل هو حلال ام حرام ؟؟ يا ريت الاجابه مع الدلائل ؟؟ واكون مشكور


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


> قصدي ختان الذكور وليش الاناث


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


> اني قصدي بالعهد الجديد ؟؟؟ شنو حكم ختان الذكور ؟؟؟ الم يذكر بولس شيئا ؟؟؟ هل هو واجب ؟؟ ام لا يفرق يعني واحد يختن لو ما يختن نفسشي؟؟ ام هل هو نجس ؟؟ معليه بالعهد القديم اني اريد راي المسيحيه وليس راي اليهوديه وشكرا عالرد


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
+ * الـــــــــــــرد الـــــمســــيحى ​*+  ماقبل  أولا ::: ردود  أساتذتى كلهم  وبالذات  رد  أستاذتى [AL Maleka  Helana]  كفت  ووفت الرب يحفظهم جميعاً مؤيدين بنعمته.
-  أولاً...إذا الاخ عراقي فاللهجة  تفرض  فى المداخلة الاولى  أن تقول تكونوا مشكورين -أو أكون شاكراً ..  فأنت توجه لنفسك الشكر  وأنت تطلب  إجابة.
-الرب لم  يتكلم إطلاقـــــــــــــــًا  عن ختان الاناث ...بل ذكر باللفظ ختان الذكور تحديداً لاكثر من 70مرة فى العهد القديم ..ولم يتحدث أحداً فى العهدين قديم وجديد عن ختان الاناث قط [عدد  مرات التشريع=0]...  فذاكريه ومشرعيه هم * مؤلفين فى الدين ومزايدين فى التشريع من عندياتهم -[ملكيين أكثر من الملك]*​.  بينما فى المسيحية نحن منهيين  أن نتتقص  أو نزيد علي تشريع كتابنا أو نصوصه شيئاً أو ننحرف عنه شمالا أو يميناً.
*+++++++++++++++++​*

+*ثانيــــــًا*
 تشريع عهد الختان وأساسه موجود فى سفر التكوين الاصحاح السابع عشر* :"[ *1. وَلَمَّا كَانَ ابْرَامُ ابْنَ تِسْعٍ وَتِسْعِينَ سَنَةً ظَهَرَ الرَّبُّ لابْرَامَ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «انَا اللهُ الْقَدِيرُ. سِرْ امَامِي وَكُنْ كَامِلا
2. فَاجْعَلَ عَهْدِي بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكَ وَاكَثِّرَكَ كَثِيرا جِدّا».
3. فَسَقَطَ ابْرَامُ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ. وَقَالَ اللهُ لَهُ:
4. «امَّا انَا فَهُوَذَا عَهْدِي مَعَكَ وَتَكُونُ ابا لِجُمْهُورٍ مِنَ الامَمِ
5. فَلا يُدْعَى اسْمُكَ بَعْدُ ابْرَامَ بَلْ يَكُونُ اسْمُكَ ابْرَاهِيمَ لانِّي اجْعَلُكَ ابا لِجُمْهُورٍ مِنَ الامَمِ.
6. وَاثْمِرُكَ كَثِيرا جِدّا وَاجْعَلُكَ امَما وَمُلُوكٌ مِنْكَ يَخْرُجُونَ.
7. وَاقِيمُ عَهْدِي بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكَ وَبَيْنَ نَسْلِكَ مِنْ بَعْدِكَ فِي اجْيَالِهِمْ عَهْدا ابَدِيّا لاكُونَ الَها لَكَ وَلِنَسْلِكَ مِنْ بَعْدِكَ.
8. *وَاعْطِي لَكَ وَلِنَسْلِكَ مِنْ بَعْدِكَ ارْضَ غُرْبَتِكَ كُلَّ ارْضِ كَنْعَانَ مِلْكا ابَدِيّا. وَاكُونُ الَهَهُمْ*».
9. وَقَالَ اللهُ لابْرَاهِيمَ: «وَامَّا انْتَ فَتَحْفَظُ عَهْدِي انْتَ وَنَسْلُكَ مِنْ بَعْدِكَ فِي اجْيَالِهِمْ.
10. هَذَا هُوَ عَهْدِي الَّذِي تَحْفَظُونَهُ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَ نَسْلِكَ مِنْ بَعْدِكَ:* يُخْتَنُ مِنْكُمْ كُلُّ ذَكَرٍ
11. فَتُخْتَنُونَ فِي لَحْمِ غُرْلَتِكُمْ فَيَكُونُ عَلامَةَ عَهْدٍ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ.*
12. ابْنَ ثَمَانِيَةِ ايَّامٍ يُخْتَنُ مِنْكُمْ* كُلُّ ذَكَرٍ* فِي اجْيَالِكُمْ: وَلِيدُ الْبَيْتِ وَالْمُبْتَاعُ بِفِضَّةٍ مِنْ كُلِّ ابْنِ غَرِيبٍ لَيْسَ مِنْ نَسْلِكَ.
13. يُخْتَنُ خِتَانا وَلِيدُ بَيْتِكَ وَالْمُبْتَاعُ بِفِضَّتِكَ *فيكونُ عَهْدِي فِي لَحْمِكُمْ عَهْدا ابَدِيّا.*
1*4. وَامَّا الذَّكَرُ الاغْلَفُ الَّذِي لا يُخْتَنُ فِي لَحْمِ غُرْلَتِهِ فَتُقْطَعُ تِلْكَ النَّفْسُ مِنْ شَعْبِهَا. انَّهُ قَدْ نَكَثَ عَهْدِي».
15. وَقَالَ اللهُ لابْرَاهِيمَ: «سَارَايُ امْرَاتُكَ لا تَدْعُو اسْمَهَا سَارَايَ بَلِ اسْمُهَا سَارَةُ.*
16. وَابَارِكُهَا وَاعْطِيكَ ايْضا مِنْهَا ابْنا. ابَارِكُهَا فَتَكُونُ امَما وَمُلُوكُ شُعُوبٍ مِنْهَا يَكُونُونَ».
17. فَسَقَطَ ابْرَاهِيمُ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ وَضَحِكَ وَقَالَ فِي قَلْبِهِ: «هَلْ يُولَدُ لِابْنِ مِئَةِ سَنَةٍ؟ وَهَلْ تَلِدُ سَارَةُ وَهِيَ بِنْتُ تِسْعِينَ سَنَةً؟».
18. وَقَالَ ابْرَاهِيمُ لِلَّهِ: «لَيْتَ اسْمَاعِيلَ يَعِيشُ امَامَكَ!»
*19. فَقَالَ اللهُ بَلْ سَارَةُ امْرَاتُكَ تَلِدُ لَكَ ابْنا وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ اسْحَاقَ. وَاقِيمُ عَهْدِي مَعَهُ عَهْدا ابَدِيّا لِنَسْلِهِ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ.*
20. وَامَّا اسْمَاعِيلُ فَقَدْ سَمِعْتُ لَكَ فِيهِ. هَا انَا ابَارِكُهُ وَاثْمِرُهُ وَاكَثِّرُهُ كَثِيرا جِدّا. اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ رَئِيسا يَلِدُ وَاجْعَلُهُ امَّةً كَبِيرَةً.
*21. وَلَكِنْ عَهْدِي اقِيمُهُ مَعَ اسْحَاقَ الَّذِي تَلِدُهُ لَكَ سَارَةُ فِي هَذَا الْوَقْتِ فِي السَّنَةِ الْاتِيَةِ».*
22. فَلَمَّا فَرَغَ مِنَ الْكَلامِ مَعَهُ صَعِدَ اللهُ عَنْ ابْرَاهِيمَ.
23. فَاخَذَ ابْرَاهِيمُ اسْمَاعِيلَ ابْنَهُ وَجَمِيعَ وِلْدَانِ بَيْتِهِ وَجَمِيعَ الْمُبْتَاعِينَ بِفِضَّتِهِ* كُلَّ ذَكَرٍ *مِنْ اهْلِ بَيْتِ ابْرَاهِيمَ وَخَتَنَ لَحْمَ غُرْلَتِهِمْ فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ عَيْنِهِ كَمَا كَلَّمَهُ اللهُ.
24. وَكَانَ ابْرَاهِيمُ ابْنَ تِسْعٍ وَتِسْعِينَ سَنَةً حِينَ خُتِنَ فِي لَحْمِ غُرْلَتِهِ
25. وَكَانَ اسْمَاعِيلُ ابْنُهُ ابْنَ ثَلاثَ عَشَرَةَ سَنَةً حِينَ خُتِنَ فِي لَحْمِ غُرْلَتِهِ.
26. فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ عَيْنِهِ خُتِنَ ابْرَاهِيمُ وَاسْمَاعِيلُ ابْنُهُ.
27. وَكُلُّ رِجَالِ بَيْتِهِ وِلْدَانِ الْبَيْتِ وَالْمُبْتَاعِينَ بِالْفِضَّةِ مِنِ ابْنِ الْغَرِيبِ خُتِنُوا مَعَهُ ]"
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
هــــــذا الختان  هو قتل  جزء من جلد الاعضاء التناسلية...رمزاً وإشارة  لقتل الشهوات والرغائب الغير طاهرة..
فى  المعمودية يموت الانسان كله فكراً ورغبة ونفساً وروحاً ويدفن مع المسيح  ثم  يخرج من جرن المعمودية   -ليقوم مع المسيح فى جدة الحياة....ويكون خليقة جديده فى المسيح - ليعيش الاحياء لا لاجل أنفسهم بل لاجل الذى مات لاجلهم وقام.  .. وبالتالى فتم تفعيل  المدلول عليه  والمشار إليه والمرموز إليه ..
فلا إلــــــغاء وإبطال.   بل دخول إلى الاعماق المقصودة...
+ إدرس  بإنتباه [:"رومية6\غلاطيه2ايات من 16-21\غلاطيه5\غلاطيه6\ أف2\أف4ايات من17 الى اف 5الايه15\ كولوسي2"]
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
+*ثالثـــــًا*  أثيرت قضية   الختان من  يهود   تظاهروا   بالدخول   إلى المسيحية وتصدت المسيحية  من جانبها..للحرفية والجهل-   نلاحظ  أن الموضوع *ليس  من  بولس * كما فى نص السؤآل الإتهامى ... الاجراءات البحثية التشاورية كانت مؤتمرات   بصورة  مجمعية  تكاملية...*كان فيها كل الرسل المملؤئين من الروح القدس *
ندرس فى أعمال الرسل *ص15[ 1. *وَانْحَدَرَ قَوْمٌ مِنَ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ وَجَعَلُوا يُعَلِّمُونَ الإِخْوَةَ أَنَّهُ «إِنْ لَمْ تَخْتَتِنُوا* حَسَبَ عَادَةِ مُوسَى *لاَ يُمْكِنُكُمْ أَنْ تَخْلُصُوا».
2. فَلَمَّا حَصَلَ لِبُولُسَ وَبَرْنَابَا مُنَازَعَةٌ وَمُبَاحَثَةٌ لَيْسَتْ بِقَلِيلَةٍ مَعَهُمْ رَتَّبُوا أَنْ يَصْعَدَ بُولُسُ وَبَرْنَابَا وَأُنَاسٌ آخَرُونَ مِنْهُمْ إِ*لَى الرُّسُلِ وَالْمَشَايِخِ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ مِنْ أَجْلِ هَذِهِ الْمَسْأَلَةِ.*
3. فَهَؤُلاَءِ بَعْدَ مَا شَيَّعَتْهُمُ الْكَنِيسَةُ اجْتَازُوا فِي فِينِيقِيَةَ وَالسَّامِرَةِ يُخْبِرُونَهُمْ بِرُجُوعِ الْأُمَمِ وَكَانُوا يُسَبِّبُونَ سُرُوراً عَظِيماً لِجَمِيعِ الإِخْوَةِ.
4. وَلَمَّا حَضَرُوا إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ قَبِلَتْهُمُ الْكَنِيسَةُ وَالرُّسُلُ وَالْمَشَايِخُ فَأَخْبَرُوهُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا صَنَعَ اللهُ مَعَهُمْ.
5. وَلَكِنْ قَامَ أُنَاسٌ مِنَ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا قَدْ آمَنُوا مِنْ مَذْهَبِ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ وَقَالُوا: «إِنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُخْتَنُوا وَيُوصَوْا بِأَنْ يَحْفَظُوا نَامُوسَ مُوسَى».
6. فَاجْتَمَعَ الرُّسُلُ وَالْمَشَايِخُ لِيَنْظُرُوا فِي هَذَا الأَمْرِ.
7. فَبَعْدَ مَا حَصَلَتْ مُبَاحَثَةٌ كَثِيرَةٌ قَامَ* بُطْرُسُ *وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ الإِخْوَةُ أَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ مُنْذُ أَيَّامٍ قَدِيمَةٍ اخْتَارَ اللهُ بَيْنَنَا أَنَّهُ بِفَمِي يَسْمَعُ الْأُمَمُ كَلِمَةَ الإِنْجِيلِ وَيُؤْمِنُونَ.
8. وَاللَّهُ الْعَارِفُ الْقُلُوبَ شَهِدَ لَهُمْ مُعْطِياً لَهُمُ الرُّوحَ الْقُدُسَ كَمَا لَنَا أَيْضاً.
9. وَلَمْ يُمَيِّزْ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَهُمْ بِشَيْءٍ إِذْ طَهَّرَ بِالإِيمَانِ قُلُوبَهُمْ.
10. فَالآنَ لِمَاذَا تُجَرِّبُونَ اللهَ بِوَضْعِ نِيرٍ عَلَى عُنُقِ التَّلاَمِيذِ لَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ آبَاؤُنَا وَلاَ نَحْنُ أَنْ نَحْمِلَهُ؟
11. لَكِنْ بِنِعْمَةِ الرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ نُؤْمِنُ أَنْ نَخْلُصَ كَمَا أُولَئِكَ أَيْضاً».
12. فَسَكَتَ الْجُمْهُورُ كُلُّهُ. وَكَانُوا يَسْمَعُونَ بَرْنَابَا وَبُولُسَ يُحَدِّثَانِ بِجَمِيعِ مَا صَنَعَ اللهُ مِنَ الآيَاتِ وَالْعَجَائِبِ فِي الْأُمَمِ بِوَاسِطَتِهِمْ.
13. وَبَعْدَمَا سَكَتَا *قَالَ يَعْقُوبُ: *«أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ الإِخْوَةُ اسْمَعُونِي.
14. سِمْعَانُ قَدْ أَخْبَرَ كَيْفَ افْتَقَدَ اللهُ أَوَّلاً الْأُمَمَ لِيَأْخُذَ مِنْهُمْ شَعْباً عَلَى اسْمِهِ.
15. وَهَذَا تُوافِقُهُ أَقْوَالُ الأَنْبِيَاءِ كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ:
16. سَأَرْجِعُ بَعْدَ هَذَا وَأَبْنِي أَيْضاً خَيْمَةَ دَاوُدَ السَّاقِطَةَ وَأَبْنِي أَيْضاً رَدْمَهَا وَأُقِيمُهَا ثَانِيَةً
17. لِكَيْ يَطْلُبَ الْبَاقُونَ مِنَ النَّاسِ الرَّبَّ وَجَمِيعُ الْأُمَمِ الَّذِينَ دُعِيَ اسْمِي عَلَيْهِمْ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ الصَّانِعُ هَذَا كُلَّهُ.
18. مَعْلُومَةٌ عِنْدَ الرَّبِّ مُنْذُ الأَزَلِ جَمِيعُ أَعْمَالِهِ.
19. لِذَلِكَ أَنَا أَرَى أَنْ لاَ يُثَقَّلَ عَلَى الرَّاجِعِينَ إِلَى اللهِ مِنَ الْأُمَمِ
20. بَلْ يُرْسَلْ إِلَيْهِمْ أَنْ يَمْتَنِعُوا عَنْ نَجَاسَاتِ الأَصْنَامِ وَالزِّنَا وَالْمَخْنُوقِ وَالدَّمِ.
21. لأَنَّ مُوسَى مُنْذُ أَجْيَالٍ قَدِيمَةٍ لَهُ فِي كُلِّ مَدِينَةٍ مَنْ يَكْرِزُ بِهِ إِذْ يُقْرَأُ فِي الْمَجَامِعِ كُلَّ سَبْتٍ».
*22. حِينَئِذٍ رَأَى الرُّسُلُ وَالْمَشَايِخُ مَعَ كُلِّ الْكَنِيسَةِ أَنْ يَخْتَارُوا رَجُلَيْنِ مِنْهُمْ فَيُرْسِلُوهُمَا *إِلَى أَنْطَاكِيَةَ مَعَ بُولُسَ وَبَرْنَابَا: يَهُوذَا الْمُلَقَّبَ بَرْسَابَا وَسِيلاَ رَجُلَيْنِ مُتَقَدِّمَيْنِ فِي الإِخْوَةِ.
*23. وَكَتَبُوا بِأَيْدِيهِمْ هَكَذَا: «اَلرُّسُلُ وَالْمَشَايِخُ وَالإِخْوَةُ يُهْدُونَ سَلاَماً إِلَى الإِخْوَةِ الَّذِينَ مِنَ الْأُمَمِ فِي أَنْطَاكِيَةَ* وَسُورِيَّةَ وَكِيلِيكِيَّةَ:
24. إِذْ قَدْ سَمِعْنَا أَنَّ أُنَاساً خَارِجِينَ مِنْ عِنْدِنَا أَزْعَجُوكُمْ بِأَقْوَالٍ مُقَلِّبِينَ أَنْفُسَكُمْ وَقَائِلِينَ أَنْ تَخْتَتِنُوا وَتَحْفَظُوا النَّامُوسَ - الَّذِينَ نَحْنُ لَمْ نَأْمُرْهُمْ.
25. رَأَيْنَا وَقَدْ صِرْنَا بِنَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ أَنْ نَخْتَارَ رَجُلَيْنِ وَنُرْسِلَهُمَا إِلَيْكُمْ مَعَ حَبِيبَيْنَا بَرْنَابَا وَبُولُسَ
26. رَجُلَيْنِ قَدْ بَذَلاَ نَفْسَيْهِمَا لأَجْلِ اسْمِ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ -
27. فَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا يَهُوذَا وَسِيلاَ وَهُمَا يُخْبِرَانِكُمْ بِنَفْسِ الْأُمُورِ شِفَاهاً.
28.* لأَنَّهُ قَدْ رَأَى الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ وَنَحْنُ أَنْ لاَ نَضَعَ عَلَيْكُمْ ثِقْلاً أَكْثَرَ غَيْرَ هَذِهِ الأَشْيَاءِ الْوَاجِبَةِ:
29. أَنْ تَمْتَنِعُوا عَمَّا ذُبِحَ لِلأَصْنَامِ وَعَنِ الدَّمِ وَالْمَخْنُوقِ وَالزِّنَا الَّتِي إِنْ حَفِظْتُمْ أَنْفُسَكُمْ مِنْهَا فَنِعِمَّا تَفْعَلُونَ. كُونُوا مُعَافَيْنَ»*.
30. فَهَؤُلاَءِ لَمَّا أُطْلِقُوا جَاءُوا إِلَى أَنْطَاكِيَةَ وَجَمَعُوا الْجُمْهُورَ وَدَفَعُوا الرِّسَالَةَ.
31. فَلَمَّا قَرَأُوهَا فَرِحُوا لِسَبَبِ التَّعْزِيَةِ.
32. وَيَهُوذَا وَسِيلاَ إِذْ كَانَا هُمَا أَيْضاً نَبِيَّيْنِ وَعَظَا الإِخْوَةَ بِكَلاَمٍ كَثِيرٍ وَشَدَّدَاهُمْ.
33. ثُمَّ بَعْدَ مَا صَرَفَا زَمَاناً أُطْلِقَا بِسَلاَمٍ مِنَ الإِخْوَةِ إِلَى الرُّسُلِ.
34. وَلَكِنَّ سِيلاَ رَأَى أَنْ يَلْبَثَ هُنَاكَ.
35. أَمَّا بُولُسُ وَبَرْنَابَا فَأَقَامَا فِي أَنْطَاكِيَةَ يُعَلِّمَانِ وَيُبَشِّرَانِ مَعَ آخَرِينَ كَثِيرِينَ أَيْضاً بِكَلِمَةِ الرَّبِّ.
36. ثُمَّ بَعْدَ أَيَّامٍ قَالَ بُولُسُ لِبَرْنَابَا: «لِنَرْجِعْ وَنَفْتَقِدْ إِخْوَتَنَا فِي كُلِّ مَدِينَةٍ نَادَيْنَا فِيهَا بِكَلِمَةِ الرَّبِّ كَيْفَ هُمْ».
37. فَأَشَارَ بَرْنَابَا أَنْ يَأْخُذَا مَعَهُمَا أَيْضاً يُوحَنَّا الَّذِي يُدْعَى مَرْقُسَ
38. وَأَمَّا بُولُسُ فَكَانَ يَسْتَحْسِنُ أَنَّ الَّذِي فَارَقَهُمَا مِنْ بَمْفِيلِيَّةَ وَلَمْ يَذْهَبْ مَعَهُمَا لِلْعَمَلِ لاَ يَأْخُذَانِهِ مَعَهُمَا.
39. فَحَصَلَ بَيْنَهُمَا مُشَاجَرَةٌ حَتَّى فَارَقَ أَحَدُهُمَا الآخَرَ. وَبَرْنَابَا أَخَذَ مَرْقُسَ وَسَافَرَ فِي الْبَحْرِ إِلَى قُبْرُسَ.
40. وَأَمَّا بُولُسُ فَاخْتَارَ سِيلاَ وَخَرَجَ مُسْتَوْدَعاً مِنَ الإِخْوَةِ إِلَى نِعْمَةِ اللهِ.
41. فَاجْتَازَ فِي سُورِيَّةَ وَكِيلِيكِيَّةَ يُشَدِّدُ الْكَنَائِسَ].
 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
الكنيسة تنظر إلى هذه العملية - بوصفها عملية صحية تنظيفية  Hygene  مثلها مثل تقليم الاظافر  وقص وتقليم الشعر وتشذيبه \\\ لايدخل الى ملكوت السموات ...ولا  يثاب  او يعاب عليه العابد المؤمن..  يعنى إذا كان نتف شعر الابط أو تقليم الاظافر أو تقليم الشارب أو حلق أو تربية اللحية   أو إطالة او تقصير أو نوعية فورمة قص شعر الرأس ... او إستعمال مزيل عرق تحت الابط  ..-  ..يُدخل أو لايُـــدخل   المؤمن إلى النعيم الابدى او العذاب الابدى    يكون لهذه العملية أى مدلول 
>+نفس الكلام يقال عن إزالة الجير أو طبقة البلاك من على الاسنان وتبييضها وتقويمها او  إزالة الشمع من الاذنيين ..  أو إزالة النمش من البشرة .. أو إزاله الوحمات من الجلد ...إذا كان هذا  يُدْخــِلْ  أو  لا  يُدْخـــِلْ    النعييم الابدى  أو العذاب الابدى  فى النهاية. نفس الكلام عن الختان.
والختان فى المسيحية يقوم به  الطبيب لاسباب تنظيفية صحية بحته محضة .يقرر الطبيب وجوب إجرائها من عدمه وموعد وكيفية إجرائها.

 :::: حذرت الكنيسة  ومنعت  _*من يحفظه أو يتممه بطريقة يهودية *_لان في ذلك   ردة   ايمانية  وفقدان لادراك قيمة خلاص المسيح .


----------



## ElectericCurrent (21 أغسطس 2012)

الروح القدوس   يعلن للكنيسة...  عن الختان  روحيــــًا وإعتباريــاً
أعمال الرسل 7أيه51[ 51. «يَا قُسَاةَ الرِّقَابِ* وَغَيْرَ الْمَخْتُونِينَ بِالْقُلُوبِ وَالآذَانِ **أَنْتُمْ دَائِماً تُقَاوِمُونَ الرُّوحَ الْقُدُسَ*. كَمَا كَانَ آبَاؤُكُمْ كَذَلِكَ أَنْتُمْ.
52. أَيُّ الأَنْبِيَاءِ لَمْ يَضْطَهِدْهُ آبَاؤُكُمْ وَقَدْ قَتَلُوا الَّذِينَ سَبَقُوا فَأَنْبَأُوا بِمَجِيءِ الْبَارِّ الَّذِي أَنْتُمُ الآنَ صِرْتُمْ مُسَلِّمِيهِ وَقَاتِلِيهِ
53. الَّذِينَ أَخَذْتُمُ النَّامُوسَ بِتَرْتِيبِ مَلاَئِكَةٍ وَلَمْ تَحْفَظُوهُ؟».
54. فَلَمَّا سَمِعُوا هَذَا حَنِقُوا بِقُلُوبِهِمْ وَصَرُّوا بِأَسْنَانِهِمْ عَلَيْهِ.
55. وَأَمَّا هُوَ فَشَخَصَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ  ]- خطاب إسطفانوس لاحظ انه يكلم يهوداً أقحاح يقول لهم أيها الغير مختونين....
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
+وهوذا الوحى الالهى يفند بطريقة عقـلانية مقـنعة هجوم وتحامل المتزمتون فى روميه ص2 *:[ * 16. فِي الْيَوْمِ الَّذِي فِيهِ يَدِينُ اللهُ سَرَائِرَ النَّاسِ حَسَبَ إِنْجِيلِي بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ.
17. هُوَذَا أَنْتَ تُسَمَّى يَهُودِيّاً وَتَتَّكِلُ عَلَى النَّامُوسِ وَتَفْتَخِرُ بِاللَّهِ
18. وَتَعْرِفُ مَشِيئَتَهُ وَتُمَيِّزُ الأُمُورَ الْمُتَخَالِفَةَ مُتَعَلِّماً مِنَ النَّامُوسِ.
19. وَتَثِقُ أَنَّكَ قَائِدٌ لِلْعُمْيَانِ وَنُورٌ لِلَّذِينَ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ
20. وَمُهَذِّبٌ لِلأَغْبِيَاءِ وَمُعَلِّمٌ لِلأَطْفَالِ وَلَكَ صُورَةُ الْعِلْمِ وَالْحَقِّ فِي النَّامُوسِ.
21. فَأَنْتَ إِذاً الَّذِي تُعَلِّمُ غَيْرَكَ أَلَسْتَ تُعَلِّمُ نَفْسَكَ؟ الَّذِي تَكْرِزُ أَنْ لاَ يُسْرَقَ أَتَسْرِقُ؟
22. الَّذِي تَقُولُ أَنْ لاَ يُزْنَى أَتَزْنِي؟ الَّذِي تَسْتَكْرِهُ الأَوْثَانَ أَتَسْرِقُ الْهَيَاكِلَ؟
23. الَّذِي تَفْتَخِرُ بِالنَّامُوسِ أَبِتَعَدِّي النَّامُوسِ تُهِينُ اللهَ؟
24. لأَنَّ اسْمَ اللهِ يُجَدَّفُ عَلَيْهِ بِسَبَبِكُمْ بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ.
*25. فَإِنَّ الْخِتَانَ يَنْفَعُ إِنْ عَمِلْتَ بِالنَّامُوسِ. وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كُنْتَ مُتَعَدِّياً النَّامُوسَ فَقَدْ صَارَ خِتَانُكَ غُرْلَةً!*
*26. إِذاً إِنْ كَانَ الأَغْرَلُ يَحْفَظُ أَحْكَامَ النَّامُوسِ أَفَمَا تُحْسَبُ غُرْلَتُهُ خِتَاناً؟*
*27. وَتَكُونُ الْغُرْلَةُ الَّتِي مِنَ الطَّبِيعَةِ وَهِيَ تُكَمِّلُ النَّامُوسَ تَدِينُكَ أَنْتَ الَّذِي فِي الْكِتَابِ وَالْخِتَانِ تَتَعَدَّى النَّامُوسَ؟*
*28. لأَنَّ الْيَهُودِيَّ فِي الظَّاهِرِ لَيْسَ هُوَ يَهُودِيّاً وَلاَ الْخِتَانُ الَّذِي فِي الظَّاهِرِ فِي اللَّحْمِ خِتَاناً
29. بَلِ الْيَهُودِيُّ فِي الْخَفَاءِ هُوَ الْيَهُودِيُّ وَخِتَانُ الْقَلْبِ بِالرُّوحِ لاَ بِالْكِتَابِ هُوَ الْخِتَانُ الَّذِي مَدْحُهُ لَيْسَ مِنَ النَّاسِ بَلْ مِنَ اللهِ   ]

إذن فى المسيح يسوع ليس الختان  شيئاً ولا الغرلة  بل حفظ وصايا الله *.]


----------



## Twin (22 أغسطس 2012)

أمة قال:


> ما دخل الختان بعنوانك "سؤال شبابي" ؟​
> 
> يا ريت يهتم كل عضو سائل بإختيار عنوان يدل على المضمون
> وذلك لفائدته وفائدة غيره في البحث مستقبلا.​
> ...


 
*ههههههههههههه*
*ده سؤال أطفالي وليس شبابي :t33:*
*كلنا اتسحلنا علي يد دكاترة الحجر الصحي واحنا لسه لحمه حمرا :ranting:*​


----------

